# Help Identifying A Leaky Kitchen Faucet



## LeakingFaucet (Apr 28, 2014)

Can anyone tell me who makes this faucet? I'm looking to replace an o-ring that has literally disintegrated and now causes water to leak out the shower holes even when the handle is not compressed. I'll try to describe what is happening but I'm not sure of all the technical terms.

The handle can be compressed. When in the open position, the water runs through a 1" diameter aerator. When the handle is compressed, the water is routed to holes surrounding the aerator that cause a shower.

The handle pushes a piston which diverts the water to either go through the aerator or through the many holes for the rain shower. The piston has an o-ring that moves to block or open the pathway for water to run to the aerator. Since the o-ring is gone, when the handle is pushed, water flows both the aerator and the rain shower holes.

I hope if someone could tell me who makes this faucet, then I could try look up the side of the o-ring that is wrapped around the piston. I've tried a few size o-rings from Home Depot but none fit just right.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 28, 2014)

Manufacturer stamps are located on the reverse side of the neck, at the base.  Why do they do that?  it is almost impossible to read if it is against a backsplash?  Got me.

Use a mirror and flashlight.  My last encounter like this, I thought the faucet wand was from Delta but turned out to be from Grohe.  You just have to find it.

Good news:  Nearly all manufacturers will send you repair parts for free for life.  So, it is worth the work.


----------



## LeakingFaucet (Apr 29, 2014)

Alright, I checked behind the neck at the base and no luck. Here's what it looks like.


----------



## LeakingFaucet (Apr 29, 2014)

I also pulled the handle off so now it's detached from the base. It looks like some kind of glue was holding it on there, vs a screw. What type of glue/epoxy would you recommend I use to put it back on?


----------



## LeakingFaucet (Apr 29, 2014)

Here is a sequence of photos showing how I get to the busted o-ring. If anyone can tell me where to find out what type of o-ring I need, please speak up.

First photo shows a circle disk on the right hand side that has 2 holes in in. I use a pair of needle nose pliers jammed into the holes to turn the disk and remove it.

When an opening, I see there is a spring compressing the piston that is connected to the handle. When the disk is on, the spring pushes the piston against the handle which returns the hand grip to the open position by default.

I can remove the spring to expose the piston.

The center of the piston has a ring that is slightly smaller than the diameter of the opening.

There is actually a black o-ring around the ring. This o-ring blocks the flow of water through the handle. When the hand grip is open, the o-ring blocks the water and sends it through the aerator. When the hand grip is closed, the o-ring shifts a little as the piston is move and sends the water through the holes in the shower housing.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 29, 2014)

It looks like it could be a kraus kpf-1602
They have a phone number, maybe you could send them a photo.


1-800-775-0703.


----------



## LeakingFaucet (Apr 29, 2014)

It's definitely very similar but the rain shower section of the faucet is bell shaped for me, while it appears flat, disc shaped for the Kraus. Man, it's close though.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 29, 2014)

I think most of the heads are interchangeable and perhaps if all else fails you might find a moen or delta head that fits. I would look at drilling the handle for ss screw.


----------



## LeakingFaucet (Apr 29, 2014)

I've re-attached the handle. Turns out there's a screw with a hexagonal socket that can be used to fasten the handle to the nub that controls the faucet water flow.

Still not sure about the model of faucet or how to replace the o-ring.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 29, 2014)

If that was a true o-ring, take a chance on your local hardware store.  Might cost about a $0.80 if it works.


----------



## mako1 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't see your location.Around here (central IL) we have farm stores and hardware stores ( not the big box places) that have drawers and drawers of O-rings.About any size you need for .05-.25 cents each.If you have an Ace Hardware around there they usually have them ,just not as many.Maybe check wit a restaurant supply place if there is one in your area.Looks similar  to a commercial faucet to me.Just a contractor .Not a plumber.


----------



## LeakingFaucet (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm out left in nippy San Francisco.

I had raided Home Depot and bought a bunch of o-rings and 1 was close but it's loose sitting on the piston and too big to fit back into the chamber it sits in.

Thanks for the tip about Ace Hardware. I'll give them a shot and Ferguson too.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.globalindustrial.ca/p/pn...gclid=CMGMm4XGhr4CFcRafgodZF0Ang&gclsrc=aw.ds
Buying a kit might be cheaper than running from store to store. This kit comes with glue so you can make your own odd size.


----------



## LeakingFaucet (May 5, 2014)

Alright, I got it fixed. Turns out there was a faulty o-ring that sits on the piston. The caliper measure the inner diameter of the o-ring to be 1/4 in. and I forgot the outer diameter. The pain was assembling the handle properly so that water didn't shoot out from all the possible openings.


----------



## nealtw (May 5, 2014)

All's well that ends well, thanks for the update.


----------

